# انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد



## My Rock (8 يناير 2008)

نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح و محبة الله الآب و شركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم 

كما اعلنا سابقا (إستعدادات شهر الأعياد) ان فترة احتفالاتنا في منتدى الكنيسة بأعيد ميلاد التجسد الألهي
تنتهي بعد 7 من الشهر الحالي

و بما اننا اجتزنا هذا التاريخ, لذلك نعلن انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات في المنتدى, لكن احتفالنا بعيد التجسد الألهي يستمر في حياتنا بمعناه الرمزي و الروحي

انهاء فترة الأحتفالات له ترتيبات تنظيمية في المنتدى منها:​
إعادة افتتاح كل من الأقسام التالية
الاسئلة و الاجوبة 
الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
منتدى الحوار الإسلامي 
للمشاركات و المواضيع, بمعنى اعادة افتتاح كل قسم بحسب نشاطه السابق من تقبل لفتح مواضيع جديدة و استمرار الحوار و النقاش بصورته السابقة​
إنتهاء فترة المسابقات (مسابقات الميلاد لسنة 2007 )​
إغلاق قسم منتدى شهر الاعياد (رأس السنة) من تقبل اي موضوع جديد و ذلك لإنتهاء فترتي الأحتفالات و المسابقات, سنقوم في الوقت القادم بتقييم المواضيع و اعلان الفائزين في موضوع منفصل سنعلن عنه لاحقا​
بذلك نكون اتممنا الأحتفالات بشهر الأعياد للمرة الثالثة, نتمى و نصلي ان نكون قدمنا للمستخدم المسيحي جوا هادئا مباركا لتقبل مناسبة التجسد الإلهي و ان يكون المنتدى في مواضيعه و احتفالاته سبب بركة لكم جميعكم و سبب بركة للأخرين من خلالكم

نشير ايضا اننا كإدارة سنتابع اشغالنا في المنتدى من اضافات على بعض الأقسام و بعض التغييرات البسيطة التي قد تلاحظوها او لا خالال الأيام القادمة

الرب يبارك حياتكم
و سنة سعيدة مليئة بالأفراح و البركات لجميعكم​


----------



## فادية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*ان شا الله تكون السنه الجديدة  سنه خير ومحبه وسلام  للجميع وينعاد  العيد على الجميع بكل فرح  وسلام*
*ان شا الله نحتفل  بالاعياد  للمرة المليوووووووووووووووووووون في المنتدى   مع بعض وبوجودك يا زعيمنا العزيز *
*ويديم المنتدى  لينا  يا رب *
* ربنا  يخليك يا  روك ويحفظك من كل سوء*​


----------



## veansea (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا رووووووك
وكل سنه وكل الاعضاء طيبين 
وبالف صحه وسلامه ومبسوطين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة و انت طيب يا روك تعيش و تعيدنا كل سنة فى منتدنا الغالى​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*الى منتهى الاعوام يارب بالتراتيل والتهليل لتذكار الأعياد المجيدة*
*وربنا يباركك يازعيم على تعب محبتك وأحتمالك وصبرك فى خدمتنا*
*وربنا يجعل العام الجديد عام خير وبركة ومحبة لاسم ربنا القدوس*
*ويجعل من منتدانا سبب بركة لكل من يتصفحه ويشارك فيه*
*دمتم فى سلام السيد المسيح*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب ياروك

وعقبال كل سنه 

وتمتعنا بكل ماهو جديد

ربنا يبارك حياتك وتعبك وخدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب يا روك وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك دايماً فى خدمتك .


----------



## samer12 (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

 كل سنة وأنت طيب 
وربنا يجعل السنة الجديدة سنة خير علينا جميعاً ​


----------



## noraa (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

مرسى  ليك  يا روك وكل سنةوكل اعضاء المنتدى بصحة وخير وسعادة واجمل  الاوقات  نقيها ونستفيد  منها  ويارب دايما    فى المذيد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك 
وتعيش دايما وتعيد علينا كده 
وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام*​


----------



## pola2 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبون الرب يبارك خدمتكم ويعوض تعب محبتكم والمجد لله فى الاعالى وعلى الارض السلام وبالناس المسره
مجدا للرب مجدا للرب


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة و انت طيب يا احلى روك فى الدنيا 
بجد المنتدى بقى حاجة 
كبيرة بالنسبة لى 
ربنا يباركلنا فى حياتك وفى خدمتك 
و نعيد مع بعض كل سنة 
فى محبة ربنا يسوع المسيح
 و محبتنا لبعض كأعضاء فى منتدى الكنيسة العربية ​


----------



## duosrl (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

دمتم فى سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## twety (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانت طيب يازعييييييييم
يارب يكون العيد والسنه الجديدة جايين بخير وسلام على كل الناس
والكل يحقق كل امانيه اللى تكون حسب مشيئه ربنا

كل سنه وانت طيب يازعيمنا
وتعيش وتفرحنا وتجمعنا فى منتدانا الغالى 
وتعيش لكل مسابقه


----------



## ابن الفادي (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا روك وكل الاعضاء طيبين وبخير *
*وانشاء الله يمر عليكم وعلينا اعياد جديدة كثيرة *
*كلها محبه والمنتدي يثمر ويصل الي كل النفوس *
*والقلوب . امين*


:yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وكل الخليقة فى خير وسلام
ونطلب من رب المجد أن يجعل ملكوته على الأرض
كملكوته على السماء​


----------



## looris (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانت طيب يارك وانشاء اللة سنة سعيدة علينا جميعا :new4:


----------



## abn yso3 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*الرب يبارك حياتك يا ماى روك وسنة سعيدة ليك *
*وللجميع ويبقى المنتدى فى تقدم ونحو الافضل دائما*
*من مجد الى مجد*
*وكل عام والجميع بخير*​


----------



## rosemary84 (9 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانتم كلكم طيبين


----------



## usamahakeem (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل عام و الجميع بكل خبر وربنا قادر ان يهبكم النجاح و الفرح و السلام فى كل ما  تمد اليه ايدكم باسم يسوع المسيح الذى لا يوجد اسم اسم اخر تحت السماء به ينغى ان نخلص امين


----------



## marlen (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## على عادل محمد (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانتم_______________________________________________________طيبين


----------



## hanybp (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

انا مبسوط لوجدى معاكم


----------



## AHMED_TITO5623 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *كل سنة وانت طيب ياروك
> وتعيش دايما وتعيد علينا كده
> وكل أعضاء المنتدى بخير وسلام*​



كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه العاميين الميلادى والهجرى


----------



## خُلق الإسلام (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

*كل عام وأنتم بألف ألف ألف خير وسعادة إن شاء الله ..
وأعاد الله عليكم الأفراح والبسمه والأمل دوماً بكل الخير واليمن والبركات ..

وأسف جداً لتأخر التهنئة ، فأنا مازلت مشترك جديد ..

دمتم بكل الخير دائماً ..؛​*


----------



## ايرينى جورج (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا ابونا الحبيب 
وكل سنة وانت طيب وكل اخواتى طيبين 
ويارب السنة اللى جاية تكون معانا  ومتحقق لينا كل اللى نتمناه
ويارب يارب منتداى الحبيب اللى وحشنى علشان اناغبت عنة اسبوع يكون اجمل منتدى فى الدنياوليتمجد اسم المسيح دائما  ​


----------



## nashat2005 (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

ان شا الله تكون السنه الجديدة سنه خير ومحبه وسلام للجميع


----------



## looris (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير وانشاء اللة تكون سنة سعيدة علينا جميعا


----------



## Tamer_Samir (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنه وانتم طيبين انا اخوكم فى الوطن تامر سمير مسلم كل عام وانتم بخير وان شاء الله يجعل العام الجديد بالخير للصليب وللهلال والله يبارك بكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

شكرآ يا تامر على التهنئة الجميلة دى

و اهلآ بيك فى منتديات الكنيسة​


----------



## rimoo (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

jesus love you :yaka:


----------



## مارينا مسعود (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

+ القديس مارمينا +



+ القديس مقاريوس الكبير +
+ القديسة بربارة +
القديس الانبا انطونيوس +


----------



## مارينا مسعود (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

بدأت عينى الطفلة تدمعان شيئا فشيئا ثم صارت الدموع تنهمر بغزارة واخيرا ارتفع صوت الطفلة بالبكاء وهى تقول لمدرسها بالتربية الكنيسية:"ماذا تعنى؟ هل بابا وماما يذهبان الى النار لأنهما يشربان خمرا؟!"
شعر المدرس انة فى مأزق ،لا يعرف بماذا يجيب , فقد قال للاطفال "منيشرب خمرا يذهب للنار"
بدأ الاطفال ينشغلون بالطفلة الباكية ، واضطر المدرس ان يأخذ الطفلة معه الى مقصورة التناول ويترك الفصل للمدرس زميلة 
ثم قال للطفلة " لا تخافى ، فان الله يستطيع أن يمنع بابا وماما من شرب الخمر"
قالت لة " كيف؟"
- بالصلاة
- ان صلينا تعتقد متى يمنع الله بابا وماما عن شرب الخمر؟
- بعد شهر تقريبا!
- لو كانت الصلا أطول ، ألا يستطيع ان يمنعهما فى خلال أسبوع ؟ 
-الله يستطيع كل شىء
- لو كانت الصلاة أقوى و ألا يستطيع ان يمنعهما اليلة؟
أمام ايمان الطفلة اجاب المدرس بالايجاب.
بايمان رجعت الطفلة بيتها وهى متأكدة ان الله يمنع والديها من شرب الخمر . وفى المساء اذ رأت الطفلة والدها يمسك بزجاجة الخمر ، انطلقت الى حجرتها وركعت وبدأت تبكى وهى تصرخ "يا يسوع امنع بابا وماما عن شرب الخمر"
فأعدت الام المائدة ووضع الوالد الزجاجة فتدحرجت وانكسرت وذهب بسرعة الى محل واشترى أخرى
وكانت المفاجأة انها للمرة الثانية تنكسر زجاجة الخمر . وتكرر الامر للمرة الثالثة فأقسم ألا يشرب خمرا!
ثم جلس الوالد مع زوجتة للعشاء لم يجدا الطفلة على المائدة ,فقام ليرى سبب تأخيرها فوجدها راكعة تبكى انصت الى كلماتها فسمعها تصلى قائلة "يارب يسوع امنع بابا وماما عن شرب الخمر لأنى مشتاقة ان يكون لهما نصيب معك فى المجد الابدى"
احتضن الوالد طفلتة وسألها عن سبب ما تفعلة ،فروت له ما حدث فى فصل مدارس الاحد 
بكى الاب فى مرارة وشاركته زوجته وانطلقا باليل ومعهما الطفلة الى مطران الاقصر وامامة اعترفا الوالدين بخطاياهما لأول مره وصار البيت كنيسة صغيرة 
هذة قصة واقعية تمت احداثها فى مدينة الاقصر. 
__________________

خسرت كل الأشياء وأنا احسبها نفاية لكى أربح المسيح


----------



## مارينا مسعود (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

X كان يعمل مهندساً ثم أختار طريق الرهبنة. 

X بدء حياة الرهبنة أولاً بدير القديس الأنبا مقار ثم أنتقل للرهبنة بدير الأنبا بيشوي. 

X أختاره قداسة البابا للخدمة في شمال سيناء (العريش) وهو راهب. 

X كانت في العريش كنيسة واحدة على أسم الشهيد مارجرجس وهي كنيسة قديمة. 

X أهتم بالخدمة وأشترى قطعة أرض في مصيف المساعيد وبنى عليها بيت يستخدم كمصيف للكنائس والعائلات وبنى بداخله كنيسة. 

X أشترى أرض في منطقة الضاحية وبنى عليها كنيسة ومبنى للخدمات. 

X بناء هذه الكنائس كان مفاجأة للجميع والله ساعده على اكمال البناء والتغلب على صعوبات كثيرة. 

X كان يرعى عدد من الأسر من المسيحيين وغير المسيحيين وكان الرب يرسل له مايحتاجه من أموال ليتمم خدمته ويقوم ببناء الكنائس التي ذكرناها. 

X أختاره قداسة البابا ليكون أول أسقف على كرسي سيناء بأكملها (شمال وجنوب سيناء). 

X كانت الكنيسة الجديدة في منطقة الضاحية هي مقر المطرانية ولكنه كان يفضل أن يسكن في قلايته القديمة بكنيسة مارجرجس لم يتغير شيء فيها بعد رسامته أسقفاً. 

X عندما كان يزوره أحد في القاهره وهو أسقف كان يخدم ضيوفه بنفسه وكانت ملابسه مثل ملابسه قبل الرهبنه جلابية سوداء قديمة. 

X كان بسيطاً متواضعاً ولكنه حكيماً له هدف واحد هو خدمة الكنيسة. 

X بعد سيامته أسقف كان يرفض أن أولاده يشتروا له ملابس جديدة أو هدايا فاخرة وكان يفضل أن يأخذ الأموال ليتمم بها المشاريع التي بدئها (بناء الكنائس) ومساعدة الأسر المحتاجة. 

X كان يذهب للخدمة اسبوعياً من شمال سيناء الى جنوب سيناء واحياناً مروراً بالقاهرة والطريق الذي يربط شمال سيناء بجنوبها طريق طويل وفي وسط الصحراء)حوالي 500 كم(. 

X كان يستخدم سيارة قديمة ويرفض شراء سيارة جديدة تليق به كأسقف لكي يوفر المال للخدمه. 

X لم تكن هناك كنائس في جنوب سيناء ولكن بصلواته تمت أقامت القداسات في أحدى القرى السياحيةوبعد ذلك تم بناء كنيسة بمدينة شرم الشيخ. 

X في عهده تم بناء كنيسة جديدة في مدينة رفح بدل التي تهدمت أيام الأحتلال الأسرائيلي لسيناء والحرب وقد أفتتحها المحافظ وقداسة البابا. 

X أنتقل للأمجاد السماوية أثر حادث أليم في طريق الأسماعلية وقال البابا شنودة عنه "إن ما قام به خلال خدمته في سنوات قليلة لا يقدر غيره أن يفعله في سنوات كثيرة". 

X أختار ابناؤه أن يدفن قريباً منهم في كنيسته لكي ينالوا بركته. 

X بعد نياحته رسم قداسة البابا اثنين من الاساقفة لشمال سيناء ولجنوب سيناء نظراً لصعوبة العمل الذي كان يقوم به قداسة الأنبا مكاري. 



بركة ابينا الحبيب القديس الأنبا مكاري تكون معنا آمين انا مارينا مسعود


----------



## مارينا مسعود (22 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

في دير المحرق ولد سنة 1819م في بلدة الشيخ مسعود غربي طهطا ولهذا لُقِب بالمسعودي، ولما بلغ السابعة عشر من عمره اشتاق إلى الحياة الملائكية، فقصد دير المحرق حيث ترهبن، وهناك تتلمذ للقمص بولس الدلجاوي (الذي صار فيما بعد القديس الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم)، فتشرّب منه وداعته وهدوءه النفسي وتطلّعه الروحي. في دير البراموس بعد أن قضى في الدير المحرق 22 سنة، قرر الذهاب إلى دير البراموس مع عدد من اخوته الرهبان، وكان وصولهم لهذا الدير في الفترة التي كان يوحنا الناسخ مازال به، قبل رسامته ليكون البابا المرقسي المائة والثاني عشر. وحينما غادر الدير المحرق قيل عنه: "إنه جوهرة خرجت من الدير". ولقد نال هذا التقدير عن استحقاق، لأنه كان عالمًا زاهدًا عفيفًا، كما كان روحانيًا مجاهدًا، كذلك تميّز بالإخلاص التام والبعد عن الزهو والتفاخر، وفوق هذا كله فقد امتلأ قلبه بالمحبة العاملة المتفانية، فلهذا أحبّه جميع الذين عرفوه عن قربٍ. عيّنه البابا كيرلس الخامس رُبّيتة للدير بعد نياحة القمص عوض، فاهتم باخوته الرهبان ورعاهم روحيًا وجسديًا، مما جعلهم يطاوعونه في رضى، فساد السلام دير البراموس طيلة رياسته، حتى أطلق عليه الأنبا يوأنس مطران البحيرة (الذي كان من دير البراموس أيضًا) لقب "أبو رهبان دير البراموس". رفضه الأسقفية رُشِّح ليكون أسقفًا على كرسي أسيوط فاعتذر بشدة وإلحاح، فقبل الأنبا ديمتريوس الثاني البابا المائة والحادي عشر عذره، كذلك رُشِح لمطرانية الحبشة وللمرة الثانية اعتذر في تذلل شديد، فقَبِل الأنبا كيرلس الخامس اعتذاره، إذ أدرك مدى زهده وشدة ميله إلى التوحّد والدراسة وتفتيش الكتب لساعات طويلة. كان يقضي فترات طويلة متوحّدًا بلغت خمسة عشر سنة، وكان في وحدته يعيش في مغارات من صنع يديه، إذ لم يكتفِ بمغارة واحدة، فكان يقضي أيام الأسبوع متوحدًا، ثم يعود إلى الدير عشيات الآحاد ليقضي لياليه داخل الكنيسة، ثم يحضر القداس الإلهي في الصباح المبكر ويتناول الأسرار المقدسة ويعود إلى وحدته. النِساخة كان ماهرًا في الكتابة ذا خط جميل (قبطي وعربي)، فانشغل في نسخ الكثير من الكتب القديمة، كما ألَّف بنفسه العديد من الكتب الجديدة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد شغل نفسه بتجليد الكتب، وبعمل المناطق والأساكيم، ومع كل هذه الأعمال ومع توحده كان أب اعتراف لرهبان دير البراموس جميعًا. تنيح بسلام في 11 توت سنة 1621ش (21 سبتمبر سنة 1905م) عن ثمانٍ وثمانين سنة، قضى 71 منها ما بين ديريّ المحرق والبراموس والتوحد. قصة الكنيسة القبطية، الكتاب الخامس صفحة 106. انا مارينا مسعود


----------



## مارينا مسعود (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: انتهاء فترة الأحتفالات بالأعياد*

كل سنة وانت طيب يارب خفة دمك الثخيفة المطينة تقل ماشى وياريت محدش يعمل موضوع يقرف زى دا


----------

